# Milan: KO anche per Pellegri



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ennesimo infortunio in Casa Milan. Pellegri è uscito dopo circa un quarto d'ora per un infortunio. Da valutare le condizioni. Dovrebbe trattarsi di un problema muscolare.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ennesimo infortunio in Casa Milan. Pellegri è uscito dopo circa un quarto d'ora per un infortunio. Da valutare le condizioni.


Io non ho veramente più parole, solo insulti e bestemmie. Poteva essere il momento di Pellegri, finora sempre fermato da infortuni ed invece si rompe pure lui. Siamo senza rebic giroud e pellegri ora. 
Ibra e leao dovranno sempre giocare 90 minuti. 
Niente, non è destino. Sarà una stagione di sofferenza come l' anno scorso. 1000 infortuni muscolari. Complimenti all'inter che al massimo ha fuori kolarov ed il giardiniere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2021)

Errore - ampiamente previsto da tanti - prendere un altro rottame con due attaccanti che in due fanno 75 anni.

Ed ora cosa facciamo? Richiamiamo Colombo? Prendiamo un altra punta? É chiaro che cosi non si puo finire la stagione, cosi come é evidente la necessita di un altra difensore centrale.

Che disastro nella costruzione di questa rosa (parlando delle riserve).


----------



## Mika (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ennesimo infortunio in Casa Milan. Pellegri è uscito dopo circa un quarto d'ora per un infortunio. Da valutare le condizioni.


E' in prestito senza obbligo questo, vero? Peccato per il ragazzo, era un talento.


----------



## ilPresidente (4 Dicembre 2021)

Pellegri deve provare da un’altra parte.
Mi dispiace perché ho sempre creduto tanto in lui.
Il campo però non mente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Dicembre 2021)

Mamma mia che rudere questo ragazzo


----------



## chicagousait (4 Dicembre 2021)

Avere 20 anni ma 50 anni fisicamente


----------



## Andris (4 Dicembre 2021)

ormai da anni ruba lo stipendio più di certi politici
dovrebbe vergognarsi e rinunciare allo stipendio, già vitto e alloggio è tanto per uno inutile


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Cioè voi date la colpa al ragazzo? se è fatto di cristallo non cisi può far niente


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ennesimo infortunio in Casa Milan. Pellegri è uscito dopo circa un quarto d'ora per un infortunio. Da valutare le condizioni.


ora krunic è il vice ibra mentre come riserve sulla trequarti abbiamo solo messias.. ora per frza di cose daniel maldini dovrà rientrare nelle rotazioni, non ci sono alternative


----------



## Walker (4 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ormai da anni ruba lo stipendio più di certi politici
> dovrebbe vergognarsi e rinunciare allo stipendio, già vitto e alloggio è tanto per uno inutile


Non esagerare, è un giovane di soli 20 anni che sta cercando di farsi una carriera.
Se non risolverà i suoi problemi gliela faranno cambiare o quantomeno ridimensionare, volente o nolente.


----------



## ilPresidente (4 Dicembre 2021)

Cosa c’entra il ragazzo? 
ci sta provando e si sta allenando 
Io mi chiederei se a 16 anni ha avuto vicino gente paziente nella sua crescita e costruzione fisica o quella che -
Come con Pato - ha cercato di renderlo più robusto per farlo giocare con i Grandi ,
Rovinandogli la carriera


----------



## Andris (4 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Non esagerare, è un giovane di soli 20 anni che sta cercando di farsi una carriera.
> Se non risolverà i suoi problemi gliela faranno cambiare o quantomeno ridimensionare, volente o nolente.


sono quattro anni che va avanti così eh, ha giocato un pochetto la scorsa stagione per il resto nulla di buono


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Dicembre 2021)

Oggi avrebbe fatto grandi cose, un grande peccato.
Chiaramente il ragazzo non è integro.


----------



## ventu84090 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Servirà un’altra punta o un esterno nel
caso si voglia continuare con rebic


----------



## Simo98 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ormai da anni ruba lo stipendio più di certi politici
> dovrebbe vergognarsi e rinunciare allo stipendio, già vitto e alloggio è tanto per uno inutile


Ma che colpe ha se si rompe sempre?


----------



## Simo98 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi avrebbe fatto grandi cose, un grande peccato.
> Chiaramente il ragazzo non è integro.


Chissà che ha...
Stessa evoluzione di Pato, sarebbero da studiare seriamente


----------



## Andris (4 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma che colpe ha se si rompe sempre?


smetta di giocare a calcio


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ennesimo infortunio in Casa Milan. Pellegri è uscito dopo circa un quarto d'ora per un infortunio. Da valutare le condizioni.


Piange il cuore, se mi metto nei suoi panni. Mi spiace davvero molto per lui.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Chissà che ha...
> Stessa evoluzione di Pato, sarebbero da studiare seriamente


Si, ha un fisico da carro armato e chiaramente i suoi muscoli non possono sopportare questo peso.
Come Pato che si strappo di continuazione dopo aver buttato su peso tramite muscoli sempre piu definiti. Volevano creare un terminator ed hanno rovinato uno dei piu grandi talenti del post-2000.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ennesimo infortunio in Casa Milan. Pellegri è uscito dopo circa un quarto d'ora per un infortunio. Da valutare le condizioni.


senza essere del mestiere, lo avevamo individuato come pacco dal giorno 1 in cui era apparso sui giornali.
Poi uno che vuole rilanciarsi parte dal basso, come il suo compare Caldaia, ma questo non è colpa sua.


----------



## Dexter (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ennesimo infortunio in Casa Milan. Pellegri è uscito dopo circa un quarto d'ora per un infortunio. Da valutare le condizioni.


Mi dispiace anche solo scriverlo, dovrebbe iniziare a valutare cosa fare del suo futuro...conosco un paio di ragazzi, entrambe prime punte belle alte, che più o meno alla sua età hanno smesso per i troppi infortuni (parlo di Primavera di big, non pipponi in Eccellenza). Quando ti spacchi ogni scatto, puoi farci poco.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Errore - ampiamente previsto da tanti - prendere un altro rottame con due attaccanti che in due fanno 75 anni.
> 
> Ed ora cosa facciamo? Richiamiamo Colombo? Prendiamo un altra punta? É chiaro che cosi non si puo finire la stagione, cosi come é evidente la necessita di un altra difensore centrale.
> 
> Che disastro nella costruzione di questa rosa (parlando delle riserve).


Ma no, ma che dici, l'Infallibile non sbaglia mai


----------



## Walker (4 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono quattro anni che va avanti così eh, ha giocato un pochetto la scorsa stagione per il resto nulla di buono


Ho capito ma paragonarlo ai parassiti che infestano la politica è assurdo dai...


----------



## kipstar (4 Dicembre 2021)

lo si sapeva che era una scommessa. lo abbiamo detto tutti quando è stato preso. serviva ricostruirlo......al momento la scommessa non è vinta ma nemmeno persa. manca ancora molto della stagione.

imho


----------



## Andris (4 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma paragonarlo ai parassiti che infestano la politica è assurdo dai...


era sconforto per il flop del calciomercato targato Maldini
la colpa è dei dirigenti ovviamente.


----------



## Giangy (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ennesimo infortunio in Casa Milan. Pellegri è uscito dopo circa un quarto d'ora per un infortunio. Da valutare le condizioni. Dovrebbe trattarsi di un problema muscolare.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1469


Ma è fatto davvero di cristallo? No comment... Il ragazzo soffre troppo di acciacchi fisici.


----------



## Solo (4 Dicembre 2021)

Purtoppo quando hai come titolari un quarantenne ed un ultratrentenne prendere uno come Pellegri che ha una storia clinica da far impallidire un pensionato non è una scommessa, è un errore. Stop.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> smetta di giocare a calcio


eh certo rinuncia ad uno stipendio della madonna per farsi inmulare come un normale schiavo nella vita di tutti i giorni.

per far contenti noi.... dai su.
piuttosto parliamo di chi gli fa il contratto allora. perchè se lo offrono a me io accetto, mica dico di no perchè sono inadeguato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tre attaccanti, fisicamente uno peggio dell'altro. Che il Milan non abbia un solo centravanti degno è veramente vergognoso. Ma d'altronde quando hai IDIOTT come proprietà, a questo si va incontro. Non so cosa hanno intenzione di fare, quello che so è che un attaccante dignitoso da Milan costa dai 40 milioni in su.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Dispiace ma non sono questi gli infortuni che paghiamo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Nessuna sorpresa.


----------



## Cataldinho (4 Dicembre 2021)

E' assurdo, all'inter sembrano uscire dalla fabbrica dei terminator, tessuto vivente su endoscheletro metallico. Da noi escono dalla fabbrica dei frollini, un po di latte e si sciolgono che è una bellezza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Dicembre 2021)

Questo ragazzo purtroppo è sempre stato fragile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> E' assurdo, all'inter sembrano uscire dalla fabbrica dei terminator, tessuto vivente su endoscheletro metallico. Da noi escono dalla fabbrica dei frollini, un po di latte e si sciolgono che è una bellezza.


Loro non hanno giocatori fatti di pastafrolla come Giroud, Pellegri e Calabria.
Kessie è uno che gioca sempre ma non si rompe mai ad esempio.
Le uniche vere sfighe sono state Maignan e Kjaer, per il resto si rompono sempre gli stessi.


----------



## Mika (4 Dicembre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> E' assurdo, all'inter sembrano uscire dalla fabbrica dei terminator, tessuto vivente su endoscheletro metallico. Da noi escono dalla fabbrica dei frollini, un po di latte e si sciolgono che è una bellezza.


All'Inter non si a male nemmeno Dzeko che alla Roma si faceva male facilmente.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Dicembre 2021)

Non doveva essere un problema la sua assenza ma con Rebic out così a lungo sarebbe tornato utile…peccato davvero a differenza di Rebic e Giroud però oggettivamente in questo caso parlare di sfortuna è fuori luogo..


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Dicembre 2021)

Questo paracarro è nato Ko.


----------



## Viulento (4 Dicembre 2021)

Si sapeva che era un ultrascommessa. Ma per i creduloni invece era il terzo attaccante.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Dicembre 2021)

la sua situazione ricorda tantissimo quella di pato. 

solo che pato aveva un talento 50 volte superiore. 

e niente, adesso minimo starà fuori 1 mese pure lui. 
che palle. 
a sto punto a gennaio prendessero pure un cesso svincolato, ma SANO. 
non se ne può più di gente che tenta uno scatto e si stira, basta.


----------



## livestrong (4 Dicembre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> E' assurdo, all'inter sembrano uscire dalla fabbrica dei terminator, tessuto vivente su endoscheletro metallico. Da noi escono dalla fabbrica dei frollini, un po di latte e si sciolgono che è una bellezza.


Qualche domanda uno dovrà pur farsela...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Chissà che ha...
> Stessa evoluzione di Pato, sarebbero da studiare seriamente


Già, dispiace perché in allenamento va forte ( come tutti ) ma poi ogni tanto fa crack.
Gli infortuni ci sono per tutte le squadre di serie A e c’è chi ne ha avuti più di noi, ma chiaramente è diventata insostenibile come situazione.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Dispiace per lui a livello umano. Sportivamente la sua è una brutta storia, doveva spaccare il mondo, poi un problema dietro l'altro. Per carità, c'è chi sta peggio, ma una sfiga del genere non deve essere facile da accettare dal suo punto di vista.
A noi non cambia poi tanto, considerato quanto e come ha giocato finora.


----------



## marcokaka (4 Dicembre 2021)

Si è fatto male Pellegri... ma va ? Continua solo ad accadere ciò che è accaduto in questi ultimi anni. Pellegri è tutto tranne che un giocatore integro fisicamente.


----------



## diavolo (4 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Già, dispiace perché in allenamento va forte ( come tutti ) ma poi ogni tanto fa crack.
> Gli infortuni ci sono per tutte le squadre di serie A e c’è chi ne ha avuti più di noi, ma chiaramente è diventata insostenibile come situazione.








Nessuno ha avuto più infortuni di noi.


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ennesimo infortunio in Casa Milan. Pellegri è uscito dopo circa un quarto d'ora per un infortunio. Da valutare le condizioni. Dovrebbe trattarsi di un problema muscolare.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1469


Lui non fa testo perché è fatto di cristallo e purtroppo, pur avendo sicuramente del talento, al momento è totalmente inutile. Ma, più in generale, evidentemente, c'è un problema dei preparatori e anche di costruzione della panchina, perché non ci si può ridurre così a dicembre.


----------

